# Boateng: prima magia con il Las Palmas contro il Valencia. Video



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

Kevin Prince Boateng a segno con un bellissimo gol all'esordio in Liga con il Las Palmas, nel successo esterno a Valencia. Il ghanese firma il momentaneo 1-3 (finale 2-4) con un colpo di testa in torsione acrobatica. 

Video nel secondo post.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)




----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Ripensando al topic su Vazquez mi viene da dire... riprendiamolo!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Gran gol.
P.S: Gran marcatura di Mustafi che secondo qualcuno doveva essere la certezza da affiancare a Romagna


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Agosto 2016)

anche in milan-fiorentina sembrava essere tornato quello di un tempo........vedremo.....gran gol cmq


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2016)

Sarà felicissima l amica Satta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2016)

Boateng se fosse stato un calciatore sarebbe stato un grandissimo


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2016)

Tipico di Boateng: nuova squadra, primo mese da giocatore buono/ottimo, poi il degrado


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Agosto 2016)

E noi che ci siamo persi le favolose conclusioni al terzo anello di Kevin Prince...


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2016)

Bella vita alle Canarie, venerato dai tifosi manco fosse Maradona, la Satta accanto e gioca titolare in Liga. Che può volere di più?


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gran gol.
> P.S: Gran marcatura di Mustafi che secondo qualcuno doveva essere la certezza da affiancare a Romagna



Mustafi entra solo nel secondo tempo, quando Boateng ha già segnato. Chi si perde Boateng sul gol è Ruben Vezo.


----------



## Black (23 Agosto 2016)

da qualche parte ho pure letto che con questo gol ha stabilito una specie di primato: è l'unico giocatore in attività ad aver segnato nei 4 campionati top europei.... ma pensa un pò!


----------



## Gas (23 Agosto 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> da qualche parte ho pure letto che con questo gol ha stabilito una specie di primato: è l'unico giocatore in attività ad aver segnato nei 4 campionati top europei.... ma pensa un pò!



E Zlatan ?


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> E Zlatan ?



Non ha mai giocato in Bundes


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non ha mai giocato in Bundes


Ma sì in Francia 
Probabilmente quella statistica considerava come campionati top europei Inghilterra, Spagna, Germania e Italia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Agosto 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tipico di Boateng: nuova squadra, primo mese da giocatore buono/ottimo, poi il degrado



Verissimo. Poi la birra, la f. e la mondanità prendono il sopravvento.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Ha segnato ancora oggi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Mah, negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto allenatori talmente scarsi che è veramente difficile distinguere i tanti bidoni dai pochi decenti,
probabilmente avremmo giocato di menta anche con Van Basten e Gullit


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2016)

Oggi ha segnato di nuovo. Avrà trovato la sua dimensione.


----------

